# Clipart



## cokeymon (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the correct forum, but is anyone aware of any Mac OS X clipart?  I've got Big Box & MS Office, but for a computer aimed at graphics professionals (among others) there seems to be a dearth of clip art available.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cokeymon _
> *Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the correct forum, but is anyone aware of any Mac OS X clipart?  I've got Big Box & MS Office, but for a computer aimed at graphics professionals (among others) there seems to be a dearth of clip art available.
> ...



You are probably looking for Print Explosion Deluxe and companion clip art collection Art Explosion.

Hemera Technologies has a version of The Big Box of Art designed for MacOS X. The company also sells Photo-Objects 50,000 Volume II for MacOS X.


----------



## cokeymon (Aug 22, 2002)

Many thanks MisterMe - again confirming that Apple users are quite a nice bunch of people!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Aug 26, 2002)

Wow thanks! I've been looking for something like this also, and that company has a better tool for me (i like photos instead of clipart) for $100.... PhotoObjects 50,000 (2 volumes available)

with the backgrounds preremoved, it saves me a TON of time! Now, I gotta find $100


----------

